# Fighting crested geckos



## Gmania 3790 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey everyone. I have 2 crested geckos, both brought at the same time from the same shop, they were sharing a tank when I brought them. I've had them nearly a year now, and over the past month they have started fighting, they're both a bit under weight at 16 grams each. They're both unsexable at the moment too, any ideas what could be wrong? They fight sometimes, but other times they are perfectly fine. They get sprayed 2 times a day, food every day, they eat repashy diet stuff. They have been separated for now, should they stay separate? Or what? 

When I say fighting, its usually tail biting and grabbing, as well as jumping at each other. Thanks. 

Posted via Android phone.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes they should stay separated. If they're fighting there is a chance they're both male. Males can't be housed together as they're teratorial and dominant and will fight.

Of course they could be female-female or male-female too, but if they're fighting, no matter what sexes they might be, they shouldn't be housed together to ensure the safety and wellbeing of each gecko. 

Some geckos will be fine together and some won't be. Was there an obvious bully or were both taking part equally? Was there multiple hiding/sleeping/climbing/feeding areas?


----------



## Gmania 3790 (Aug 14, 2011)

I have seen them both start the fighting, one is a bit smaller than the other though. They were being kept in a 60x45x60 Exo Terra, with lots of hiding places and climbing things, alothough they both preferred to sleep on the side that gets more natural light. Luckily I have a spare viv the same size, so they can have one each!


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thats good. I would keep them separated now. It is likely that they're both male if they were both taking part in the fighting. How much do they weigh now? Have they been pore sexed?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

its great that you`ve noticed the squabbles and have seperated them.

they`re at the size you`d want to be splitting them up anyways, around now is when they start to sex out, and you could have a massive male/male fight, or a female getting gravid too young.

they might not be underweight, just slower growing because they havnt been having live food.
you`re better going on their proportions and chunkiness rather than their weight, they all grow at different rates, and live food does speed them up a little.


----------



## Gmania 3790 (Aug 14, 2011)

I dont know what pore sexing is, so no, that hasnt happened. One seems a bit "chunkier" at the moment then the other, but that one has always been chunkier ever since i got him/her.


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Next time they're on the glass, have a look near their vent. If you can see a line of pores (can be tricky when young) then they're probably male. Probably easier with examples...









This is Tiger, he was about 6 months old and 11g at the time the photo was taken. To the right of the vent, in a line parallel to the opening, you can see pores which are the ones with a darker dot in the middle. He only starting showing a bulge much later, at maybe 20g+.


----------



## Gmania 3790 (Aug 14, 2011)

OK, thanks! will have a look at that when they're at a place i can see easily  

Thanks everyone for you help!


----------

